# Upper Age Limit at Crufts



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Was talking to a friend and way conversation went made me think I have seen an Upper age limit for dogs at Crufts. Sticks in my mind 12/13. 

Am I hallucinating?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I could well be wrong but my recollection is, top age in veteran 13 but in any other class (except puppy, junior, yearling) there's no age limit. So you could take a 14 year old, in Open but not in Veteran.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Someone told me a while back that it would be a waste of time trying to qualify my veteran as I wouldn't be able to take her. She is 10 and wont be 11 until may. I asked someone else and they said they didn't think there was an upper age limit I couldn't find it in the qualification anywere.

Qualification for Crufts 2015


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Unless things have changed, I didn't think there was an upper age limit.

I once saw a sixteen year old dog in Veteran at an Open Show. He looked amazing and seemed to be enjoying himself too.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Freyja said:


> Someone told me a while back that it would be a waste of time trying to qualify my veteran as I wouldn't be able to take her. She is 10 and wont be 11 until may. I asked someone else and they said they didn't think there was an upper age limit I couldn't find it in the qualification anywere.
> 
> Qualification for Crufts 2015


Well my bitch got a first at Crufts at the age of 10!

And not in the Veteran Class either!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

No upper age. There are also vintage classes in some breeds so from age 10 and above.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

They don't have vintage classes at Crufts. They do at many club shows for long lived breeds. 

http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_15_Schedule.pdf

There is no upper age limit for exhibiting at Crufts.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> They don't have vintage classes at Crufts. They do at many club shows for long lived breeds.
> 
> http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_15_Schedule.pdf
> 
> There is no upper age limit for exhibiting at Crufts.


Sorry OH gave me that info about vintage classes my bad..


----------

